# #IMPORTANT: Flickr New Changes and Photo automatic deletion



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear all,

Flickr as of next month will be deleting all pics and photos in all free accounts and only automatically keep the latest 1000 only saved, with a limit of only 1000 for a free account. So please make sure you back up pics you think it is important if you have no intentions of paying for the unlimited version before the end of this month.

Thank you.


----------

